
Ask HN: A guy asked why “write the same 1000 times”. How to proceed? - fjorgemota
Hi!<p>I&#x27;m a developer and I created some time ago a library called Jimple - a dependency injection container for NodeJS using ES6.<p>Now, another developer created a issue in Jimple&#x27;s repository asking &quot;Why to make hundred the same things in NPM ?&quot; and &quot;why to write the same 1000 times?&quot;.<p>Well, I made an answer, sent as comment and closed the issue with some views I have about the opensource community and how great it is today because of these views, however, I think some other opinions is nice to:<p>1. Make a bigger and better discussion about that subject;
2. Explain to people how the opensource community works;
3. Explain to people why the way it works now is not so bad as it seems;<p>The issue is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fjorgemota&#x2F;jimple&#x2F;issues&#x2F;7 - remember that my comment reflect MY opinions about that subject.<p>What you think about that?<p>Thanks, at all. :)<p>PS: this is my first post at Hacker News, and I think that it&#x27;s a great place to discussions like that. I have not found other discussion related to that subject and I know that my english is really poor..Sorry about that.
======
dozzie
> What you think about that?

There are plenty of interesting ideas that could use development (e.g. topic
map engine or log storage, from top of my mind), because they either have only
one open source implementation or are only implemented for one platform (Java)
that often is a deal breaker. Publishing _yet another_ tiny library that is
not different in any meaningful way from its competition is just pointless.
(Just writing, on the other hand, is a good learning exercise. But one doesn't
need to publish everything he's ever written.)

And there's the thing about porting things to a different language. It rarely
leads to pretty results, mainly because the author structures the code in the
way that is idiomatic for the _original_ language, not the target. Unless it's
a really big library, retaining original structure is unimportant.

